
At ProDecide, We Help People Make Life Decisions, Ask Us Anything. - Upnext
Hello HN!<p>You may not have heard about us yet, we are a small group of people, but what we do is big.<p>We help people make their everyday decisions using both human and artificial intelligence.<p>We want to take this opportunity to let people learn more about us, what we do, our goals, work process, etc. We are open to all your questions!<p>P.S. Here are our social media profiles:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;ProDecide
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fb.me&#x2F;ProDecide
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;reddit.com&#x2F;u&#x2F;ProDecide
======
lixtra
Are you related to "Informed decision-making with and for people with dementia
- NCBI" [1]. If not then this sounds like an unfortunate name clash.

[1]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29271251](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29271251)

~~~
Upnext
No, we are not. It happens.

------
jklein11
I took a quick look at your reddit history.

You don't need to go into implementation details but could you give a high
level explanation of how you are using AI?

Just being honest here but it feels like you are giving your opinion and then
saying "This is what the AI says you should do."

~~~
Upnext
We use both human and artificial intelligence, 60/40, all the decisions are
deeply researched and analyzed.

We are planning to describe our approach in detail on the official blog:

[https://prodecide.life](https://prodecide.life)

